
Bill Gates Reveals Data for Causes of Death, Disconnect Between News and Reality - motiw
https://popculture.com/trending/2019/06/15/bill-gates-data-causes-of-death-within-us-shocked-disconnect-news-reality/
======
DogOnTheWeb
Link to actual tweet:
[https://twitter.com/billgates/status/1138520780042465280?s=2...](https://twitter.com/billgates/status/1138520780042465280?s=21)

~~~
boomlinde
Thanks. This was one of the worst websites I've used.

~~~
ch_sm
absolutely awful, start to finish.

